

How Using a Decision Journal can Help you Make Better Decisions - jonmc12
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/02/decision-journal/

======
matryoshka
Keeping a hand-written journal requires discipline and strong connection to
your inner self. You have to be willing to have a reality check and admit when
you are wrong.

